# Nice Restaurant near Disney for Thanksgiving



## DebbieF (Jun 4, 2012)

My family and I will be going to Disney World for the week of Thanksgiving.  Wondering if someone can recommend a nice place (offsite) for dinner.

Thanks!

Debbie


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 4, 2012)

One restaurant i always suggest is CRACKER BARREL. Very nice ambiance, food is very good and relatively inexpensive. There are several in the Orlando area.

TS


----------



## chriskre (Jun 4, 2012)

There's a nice Benihana on I-drive as well as a Kobe steakhouse behind the crossroads mall.  Texas de Brazil is also great.  I also love the Golden Corral on 535.  Always fresh since it gets alot of traffic.  I second the Cracker Barrel.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you looking for turkey?  or just a nice dinner?  I try to avoid International Drive because of the horrible traffic.

Our favorite place is an Italian restaurant in a strip mall by Seaworld.  It is wonderful.  Ciao Italia is even in the airline dining programs so you can earn frequent flyer miles. 

http://www.ciaoitaliaonline.com/

Deb


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 4, 2012)

If you decide you want to eat at a park restaurant, Liberty Tree Tavern in the Magic Kingdom has a Thanksgiving menu for dinner, served family style.  They have turkey, beef , pork that tastes like ham to me, mashed potatoes, stuffing, mac and cheese, salad and veggies.  They have apple cobbler and ice cream for dessert.  They bring out as much of everything as you want to eat.


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 4, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> One restaurant i always suggest is CRACKER BARREL. Very nice ambiance, food is very good and relatively inexpensive. There are several in the Orlando area.
> 
> TS



The thought of going to cracker barrel for Thanksgiving dinner is so unbelievably sad to me for some reason.  Maybe because I associate them with road trips, and therefore fast food, so it would be like going to Burger King on a holiday.  I guess the important thing is that you'll be with your family for the holiday.


----------



## DebbieF (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks all-I guess we will want "Turkey"  I tried Liberty Tavern but nothing available.

Want a little more up scale then C.B.  I'll keep looking.

Thanks!


----------



## antjmar (Jun 5, 2012)

DebbieF said:


> My family and I will be going to Disney World for the week of Thanksgiving.  Wondering if someone can recommend a nice place (offsite) for dinner.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Debbie



here are a few suggestions from a thread I started last year. Great time to go to Disney! Enjoy 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159131


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is a link to a webpage with Thanksgiving dinner options in Orlando from 2011.  It looks like most of the nicer hotels have a special Thanksgiving dinner menu or buffet.  I'm sure this year will be similar.  

http://orlando.about.com/od/orlandocalendar/qt/thanksgiving.htm

I believe Garden Grill in Epcot may have a similar menu to Liberty Tree Tavern.  I haven't been there, though, so I can't speak for the quality and taste of the food. 

The old thread that antjmar linked to has an option to pick up a precooked dinner at Publix.  I've never done the Thanksgiving option there, but use Publix all the time at home.  Everything I've had from them is fabulous.  I'm sure their Thanksgiving sides would be great.  

Since you are on vacation, you can be flexible as to when you celebrate Thanksgiving.


----------



## Don (Jun 5, 2012)

Buca Di Beppo for Italian, served family style.  Its on the back side of the Florida Mall (Orange Blossom and Sand Lake).
Their apple/Gorgonzola salad is terrific.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 6, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> The thought of going to cracker barrel for Thanksgiving dinner is so unbelievably sad to me for some reason.  Maybe because I associate them with road trips, and therefore fast food, so it would be like going to Burger King on a holiday.  I guess the important thing is that you'll be with your family for the holiday.



Not nearly as sad as going to Golden Corral.    We love Cracker Barrel for breakfast, but there will be plenty of options for a nice Thanksgiving dinner near Disney.  Texas de Brazil has great food; you might want to check with them to see if they're also offering traditional Thanksgiving foods that day.


----------



## strandlover (Jun 6, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> Are you looking for turkey?  or just a nice dinner?  I try to avoid International Drive because of the horrible traffic.
> 
> Our favorite place is an Italian restaurant in a strip mall by Seaworld.  It is wonderful.  Ciao Italia is even in the airline dining programs so you can earn frequent flyer miles.
> 
> ...



Ditto for Ciao Italia and they even participate in the Restaurant.Com program.  At least they did when I was there in March 2012.

It's not turkey, but you gotta have the lobster ravioli.  You will probably need to make a reservation.


----------



## gretel (Jun 9, 2012)

*Restaurants*

We have had Thanksgiving dinner at the Liberty Tree Tavern. Very nice.

A good restaurant in Celebration is Columbia's. They won't have turkey, though.

Here is a list of all places that have Thanksgiving dinners in Orlando:

http://orlando.about.com/od/orlandocalendar/qt/thanksgiving.htm


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 9, 2012)

On site I would look at Boma.  I know it's an African buffet in Animal Kingdom, but the food reminds me of Thanksgiving for some reason and I'm sure they will put a spin on it for Turkey Day.

Off site, look at the Gaylord Palms.  My guess is that they will have a really nice set up.


----------



## taurabird (Jun 10, 2012)

Two choices that I have personally done and loved were;

1) The Swan and Dolphin has an both an awesome buffet and sit down dinner

2) Fort Wilderness also has both an awesome buffet and a Mickey's Thanksgiving dinner show.  

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 10, 2012)

I love the restaurant at the Hyatt Grand Cypress. Beautiful view. And it has never been too crowded when we were there.

elaine


----------

